# LUCY



## Henry (Oct 2, 2012)

Lucy has landed. Got her on Sunday and I am tired!!! Sleeps in her crate from 9:30-4:30. She is doing great and the kids are adjusting.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

plenty more pics please Henry ;D ;D


----------



## Bellababy (Mar 31, 2010)

She is gorgeous Henry, how old is she? My pup is 9 week old and she still gets up 3 times a night  so you have a good little pup there!


----------



## Henry (Oct 2, 2012)

She will be 8 weeks on Friday. She has been better then expected. A few mistakes with the potty training...overall...very happy. Now to control her biting!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Re: LUCY*



Henry said:


> Now to control her biting!


That may take some time. V's are known to be a bit mouthy. It took my guy almost a year to get out of the bitey stage. Pretty little pup there. V pups are the cutest. Enjoy it while it lasts, soon she'll be doing zoomie laps around the house


----------



## Henry (Oct 2, 2012)

Lucy has her moments but truthfully, It's more about training my children...and they are learning. We have "training sessions" to teach the kids how to behave with the puppy. My daughter (2 yrs old) is doing better then my older boys.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

So cute - love the wrinkles!!


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice pup Henry 8). glad you could find such a nice looking quality pup. I look forward to meeting her. ;D


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

Congartulations 8) Sounds like the crate training is going well. GET that dog on birds by 16 weeks.


----------



## jcbuch (Oct 15, 2009)

Lucy should be a very nice bird dog. Her daddy is the number one amateur field trial vizsla in the US for 2010 and should stay there for 2012. I have the pleasure of training and hunting with Huck, very nice V!

Joe


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Lucy is just beautiful!! So cute, chewing on a toy duck!! ;D ;D


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Vizsla puppies have the most adorable faces, I swear. Can never get enough of puppy pictures ;-)


----------

